# G'day all



## horse42 (May 22, 2007)

how is everyone
i am new here
my name is Keri I live in Australia, I have 2 horses an Australian stock horse mare and my daughter has a welsh mtn pony. 
how is everyone today?We have a forum pretty much the same as this you should check it out it's called www.qldhorseriders.com you are all more than welcome to come have a chat, we have some other girls from the states that come and visit us. 
looking forward to meeting some of you soon (at least talking to you any ways) until then stay safe.
cheers
8) Keri


----------



## Miss Twisty (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome fellow Aussie!  
-Miss Twisty


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Keri. 

I also have as welsh, mines a section A, whats yours? Do you have any pics? We tend to love pics on here. :wink:


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

hey!

i have a welsh sec D


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey welcome, I dont have a horse  but hey urs sounds wicked cant wait to see the pix


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi! I have a welsh B. I'd love to pics of you horses!


----------

